# Change your Clothes Before Sleep to Stay Warm



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

A tip that I have learned over my many years of camping is to change your clothes right before you get into your sleeping bag. This is a natural tip because it has been shown that the oil from your skin on the inside of your clothes that you have been wearing all day make [...] 

More...


----------

